# killing hydra and pond snails



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Why kill all snails? They're a sign of a healthy system and only really explode in population when you're overfeeding. 

Hydra are obviously a different story... but for snails, you could easily trap the unwanted ones and that'd mean less risk to your already-established tank.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I nuked my tank with Panacur to kill pond snails. It's harmless to shrimp. However, I wasn't able to keep nerites afterwards so I ended up breaking down the whole tank. Wiped it down 100% and started over. While I was at it I replaced the substrate to something I liked better. I kept my filter so the tank was still cycled when I set it back up. Now I have no pond snails and happy nerites and shrimp, so all the work was well worth it. Pond snails even in small amounts get out of control quickly... they poop all over the plants and lay eggs EVERYWHERE. I much prefer MTS because they don't lay eggs and mostly stay in the substrate.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Bausman fish tonic will kill hydra I gaurantee it. You can use it to dip new plants and to help ship or acclimate fish better as it reduces stress. You can google it and find it easily. Wont harm shrimp (cherries at least) or plants. Fish will be super active too. Very safe, unfortunately pond snails wont be harmed. Get some loaches if its a possibility to help with the snails, or as mentioned cut back on feeding. You can also crush them up against the glass and a lot of different fish will eat them. Hydron peroxide dip will kill snails and eggs on plants and decor/wood/rocks, but some plants like horntwort will not handle the peroxide well at all.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Fenbendazole (Panacur) will kill both hydra and snails without harming future shrimp. Don't use copper sulfate, it is harmful to shrimp, and any residue in the tank will be harmful to future shrimp. Assassin snails can also help in controlling the pond snail population.


----------



## airangel (Jan 12, 2010)

No clue on the hydra infestation but a single assassin snail should keep other snails in check. (Assassin's need 2 to reproduce)


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!! 

I've heard good things about fenbendazole and panacur. Maybe I will try it myself.

Does anyone know what kind of strength you can use for hydrogen peroxide dips? I don't see any hornwort in my future, seeing as when I had it, I hated it, and I could never keep it alive.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

also "No Planaria" which is sold by shrimp lab and GLA. will handle a decent variety of snails. i had limpets, pond, and small type ramshorn snails in my 10 gallon shrimper. i overdosed it for 2 weeks and all snails and planaria are gone. ... note it was BAD.
shriomp are all fine.

downside is everything gets a disgusting brown slime all over it. dunno hwat it does to hydras but its been safe for me so far.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

mayanjungledog said:


> Fenbendazole (Panacur) will kill both hydra and snails without harming future shrimp. Don't use copper sulfate, it is harmful to shrimp, and any residue in the tank will be harmful to future shrimp. Assassin snails can also help in controlling the pond snail population.[/QUOT
> 
> can someone post a link for a product example. Did a google search and only dog de-wormer came up. Is there something aquarium specific or a specific brand used?


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

dj2606 said:


> mayanjungledog said:
> 
> 
> > Fenbendazole (Panacur) will kill both hydra and snails without harming future shrimp. Don't use copper sulfate, it is harmful to shrimp, and any residue in the tank will be harmful to future shrimp. Assassin snails can also help in controlling the pond snail population.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> also "No Planaria" which is sold by shrimp lab and GLA. will handle a decent variety of snails. i had limpets, pond, and small type ramshorn snails in my 10 gallon shrimper. i overdosed it for 2 weeks and all snails and planaria are gone. ... note it was BAD.
> shriomp are all fine.
> 
> downside is everything gets a disgusting brown slime all over it. dunno hwat it does to hydras but its been safe for me so far.


Interesting, it also seems that the ingredients are natural, not inorganic.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

So safe guard/panacur both kill snails and hydra with no side effects for shrimps?


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, but you must dose it appropriately. Too much may effect your shrimp as well. I heard that all you need is a pinch per 10 gallons, but I would google this.


----------

